# 12v DC/DC voltage stabiliser



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

Hi, I would like a 12v DC/DC voltage stabiliser to power my TV, 12V cigarette type plug on supply end and 2.5mm plug on television end. Can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier of these.
Thanks Rob.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Try Here
http://www.amperordirect.co.uk/


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I got mine from Ebay - was a couple of years ago so dont remember company name but an Ebay search will find some.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*12v*

try Shane

Click Here

Trev.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: 12v*



teemyob said:


> try Shane
> 
> Click Here
> 
> Trev.


Thanks Trev

Yep Amperor is what you need, one of the only adapters up to the job... can handle 12v DC tv's up to 75 watts.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

*12V regulator*

See DC regulator here for £10

http://www.dogcamsport.co.uk/power_for_bullet_cam.htm#pack

corkbuoy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: 12V regulator*



corkbuoy said:


> See DC regulator here for £10
> 
> http://www.dogcamsport.co.uk/power_for_bullet_cam.htm#pack
> 
> corkbuoy


Corkbuoy

Would need to check how much power that could handle, tv's tend to be power hungry.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I use the Amperor which I got from RoadPro on my 15" LCD. It works a treat.

They even do the adaptor for the 4 pin power supplies which some 12v LCD TVs require.

Note: my LCD TV only draws 1.2A


----------



## 109835 (Feb 10, 2008)

*12v DC Adapter*

My Avtex 152D came with a white automotive power adapter (12v 4.5A o/p) which seems to have given up the ghost. It appears to have some electronics incorporated - presumably of a voltage control function? -and terminates in a 4 pin adapter. The green LED on the cigar lighter input does not illuminate when plugged in (other leads do in that socket) and I assume this means that it is not drawing current?

Question is, is it the lead or the TV that is kaput? (both provided as new from Autocruise so should be covered?!) Is there any way to test the lead? I have tried a multimeter but only get continuity from spring clips on cigar plug to outer (screen?) of 4 pin plug, ie nothing to the pins themselves.

Any bright spark out there with any clues before I have to contact my dealer/Autocruise yet again - and that's a long story which you don't want to hear ...

BaznJan


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Baznjan

Have you had a look at the fuse that will be in the cig adaptor end? :lol:


----------



## 109835 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Twinky,

Fuse found blown! Only prob is lack of ifo. It is a 20mm glass fuse but the only info are the letters 'T5AL250VP' on the top cover and 'EOVS****' on the bottom, where **** are a indistinguishable marks (kite mark etc.).

Any clues? Is it a quick blow (if only! - sorry couldn't resist that)) or delay, and what likely rating?

BaznJan


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi BazanJan

5A 240V

I keep finding this too, 240V glass fuses where I was expecting 12V...

someone else will know why


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Baznjan

You have a 5 amp time delay fuse there matey. 

All fuses are designed to rupture at a current, regardless of the voltage.

Dont worry about the 240v bit its there to tell you the maximum circuit voltage.

Hope you get sorted


----------

